# Help!! Epson Scanner CX4600 Issues



## Daylene (Nov 30, 2004)

I have an Epson Stylus CX4600 3in1 and I have successfully scanned hundreds of pic's up till now. When I open my smart panel and click scan & save ( or any other scan option) I get a message that says

" Epson Scan cannot be started.
Please use the troubleshooting Assistant to solve the problem
Do you want to open the troubleshooting Assistant?"

I choose yes but all it says is to check my connections ( which are fine)
When I try again i get the same thing so I choose no and then up pops this
other thing that tells me it can't access my computer and that it's not turned on or is in use with another application.

I'm ready to just hit the thing please if anyone can help I would be very greatful.

Thank you
Daylene


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

hi Daylene, I assume you've restarted your computer as sometimes with mine I get similar messages but after a reboot it all works again.

PP


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

If you happen to be using XP then try scanning with the XP scan wizard and see if it works.


----------



## Junior16 (Jul 27, 2005)

Epson Scanner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi, I have a Epson Stylus CX4600 Printer/Scanner. I have had this thing for about a year now and since then I have formatted my computer. When I originally installed it it worked fine and installed fine as well. Mind you that the thing did NOT come with the CX4600 Software. It had a piece of paper with directions on how to properly install the scanner/printer. Of course I cannot find the sheet. I have looked every place for the past two days, even Epson Support. I can get the thing to scan & print a picture, as well as print off the computer., but I cannot scan a picture to the computer. Is there a driver or something that is missing? I have tried every driver that Epson has availabale to install for this model. Every thing I read says that I have to put inthe CX4600 Installation Disc......I never had one! LOL.

I just dont know what I am doing wrong, I am really baffled on the issue. Or does someone with that model have any insight on what to do? Or is there someplace where I can get the software?

Thank you all very much....first post...I hope this is in the right spot, and sorry if I dont make any sense. Feel free to email me if you want to ask me any other questions. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Google picked up this page for instructions and drivers-copy past it to your adress bar
Hope it helps

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...&oid=41663&prodoid=46048266&category=Products


----------



## MyIllusions (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm sorry !! I just wanterd to say your not alone. I got a HP scanjet5p, I cant get the thing to work at all, seeded to happen after I went from windows98 to wp, thas been 2 years now,.............Hope you got better luck!! I sure you will ! Sounds like you know more about that stuff than I!


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

MyIllusions said:


> I'm sorry !! I just wanterd to say your not alone. I got a HP scanjet5p, I cant get the thing to work at all, seeded to happen after I went from windows98 to wp, thas been 2 years now,.............Hope you got better luck!! I sure you will ! Sounds like you know more about that stuff than I!


I assume you went to the HP site to see if HP made XP drivers for it and tried those? Here is the link, just pick what one you have and look in there. HP scanjet If you are on XP you don't need the HP software to scan you can just call up the XP camera and scanner wizard. Go to, start, programs, accessoreis, scanner and camera wizard and see if you can scan with that.


----------



## MyIllusions (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you so much!!!! I do have XP home, and I was at the HP site and spoke to HP tech, all thay would say is that HP scanjet don't work with XP !!!! Let me try!!!


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

MyIllusions said:


> Thank you so much!!!! I do have XP home, and I was at the HP site and spoke to HP tech, all thay would say is that HP scanjet don't work with XP !!!! Let me try!!!


Well if the scanner is very old then HP probably didn't bother to make drivers for it. It's pretty cheap to get a new one now anyway. Give the XP scanner wizard a try and see, it's very basic but works nice.


----------



## MyIllusions (Jul 26, 2005)

I know Its old and if I could replace it I would !! But I can't!!! I work with what I got and make do, Every $ I get goes into my sons, I kinda explain everything in a post in photo album under "does this need to be cleaned" There I explain about my son computers and what I doing....................But Iwill give XP wizard a try Thanks so much.....................Yvonne


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

MyIllusions said:


> I know Its old and if I could replace it I would !! But I can't!!! I work with what I got and make do, Every $ I get goes into my sons, I kinda explain everything in a post in photo album under "does this need to be cleaned" There I explain about my son computers and what I doing....................But Iwill give XP wizard a try Thanks so much.....................Yvonne


The fact is if HP says it's not compatible with XP and didn't make drivers for it then there is no way around that except to hook it up to an older computer. Post back if the XP wizard works with it.


----------

